# sending stuff to Brazil by maritime transport



## bluechip

Hi, 

Can anyone recommend a maritime transport company (affordable but reliable!) for moving a small quantity of personal effects? From France to Brazil. About 2 sq m.


----------



## debzor

Simply do not do it...!! From bitter experience, nightmares will ensue...


----------



## Murray1930

I agree sending stuff to Brazil is a nightmare. I left a suitcase overseas and the company sent it by DHL. The customs insisted I pay for an agent to inspect it and then pay taxes on my old cloths, books that exceeded the value of the goods inside the suitcase.
In the end I refused to pay this ripoff and my goods got destroyed, thats what I was told.
To end its not worth the hassle. 
Tony


----------

